# He's Loco,



## dirtsailor2003

For Loco Moco!!!

A bit of history then on to the smoke!

Back around 1986 a great little restaurant opened in Depoe Bay Oregon, Oceans Apart. Frank Napoleon brought Hawaiian cooking to the Central Oregon coast. 

It was here that I found one of the best comfort foods ever conceived, Loco Moco. Simply put, egg, gravy, hamburger, rice. Super simple but so complex in flavor goodness! I was also introduced to Linguica sausage, Mahi Mahi, and Hawaiian sweet bread (super good with Frank's secret family recipe chowder on top). His teriyaki, another guarded family secret, is still the best I've tasted! Frank has opened a new place 13 miles north in Lincoln City, Oceans Apart, and I highly recommend stopping there if you're in the area.

Back to the smoke... We just returned from Kauai. One of the only things I wanted to do while there was have loco moco! Proved to be more difficult than one would think. We stayed up in Haena which is way up north and disconnected from everything (just the way we like it!!). In Hanalei there was a mix plate place that had Loco Moco, but the day we went they weren't open. Island time, places are not always open when they say they are!! I finally got some Loco Moco around day 3 or 4 (once again island time, I can't remember the exact day!!). While going through smoking with drawls, it hit me Loco Moco fatty!!!













Loco Moco.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






So there it is Classic Loco Moco. I had this twice from the same place. This day they had rice, and they had Fire water! The second time I had it they didn't have rice so they substituted potatoes, and they were out of fire water!

There are many variations from the traditional Loco Moco. Linguica, bacon, teriyaki, spam all can be part of the mix.

So tonight we have a combo Loco Moco fatty featuring linguica, beef, and bacon, and potatoes!













8467169864_70aa3c7f43_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






The parts.













8467170260_cef8b4dd85_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






I know nothing about wine and very little about rolling pins 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















8466074487_c5f8b4733c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






So far so good













8466075029_35bb96759a_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






The weave













8467172408_3155c6eb5c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






Linguica in













8466076567_91a8517400_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






Potatoes check!













8466077587_b92845d02b_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






Rolled an wrapped!













8467336342_609f59f74c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






Smoked!!!













8467337300_6e7b08aafc_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






Sliced!













8467336832_9c41e69eb5_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






Plating













8466241387_04caa916b4_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013


















8467338128_2ab2fecd9f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






Loco Moco on steroids!!! Loco Smoco!!!


----------



## hooligan8403

Loco Moco is a bit much for me but that portugese sausage looks good in there.


----------



## smokin505

That is a beautiful weave.. I'm going to try my first fatty soon and I pray that mine turns out that well!   Nicely done...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smokin505 said:


> That is a beautiful weave.. I'm going to try my first fatty soon and I pray that mine turns out that well!   Nicely done...


Even though it looks hard, it's really simple! I like to roll mine on the diagonal.


----------



## dward51

OMG!!! That is awesome.....


----------



## chef jimmyj

Pretty Cool idea...You can put Rice in a Fatty too. I did one with a California Sushi Roll inside it works well...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Pretty Cool idea...You can put Rice in a Fatty too. I did one with a California Sushi Roll inside it works well...JJ


Chef JJ, I considered putting the rice and the egg in the roll, but really like how the egg, gravy and rice meld together in Loco Moco. So I just focused on the meat for the roll. Threw the taters in the roll, just because like the bacon and linguica its not standard to the traditional dish, but more an option or substitution.


----------



## jetman

Let me introduce you to stretchy pants and the Big & Tall (pc for fat guys store) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks nice there, will have to give the fatty a try before I see my Dr. for next physical 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jetman<<<


----------



## roller

Now your talking...looks like you got all my food groups covered....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Roller said:


> Now your talking...looks like you got all my food groups covered....


Yep Bacon, sausage, hamburger, and gravy, that's all of them!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Nice job on the fatty!  Looks pretty filling...or maybe one of those all day meals that you keep going back for over and over..

Great job!

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Filling indeed!!! I probably would have done one slice, one egg, but I was going for the WOW factor!!!


----------



## go4abliss

wow, you made me hungry now  I got to make a fatty soon!


----------



## smoking b

Nice fatty Case!  I like the plated pic


----------



## lu1847

Looks killer man, great job.  Growing up on the islands loco moco was always one of my favs.  I still make them all the time it has to be the best hangover breakfast ever.  I love the idea of doing a fatty.  Awesome.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

lu1847 said:


> Looks killer man, great job. Growing up on the islands loco moco was always one of my favs. I still make them all the time it has to be the best hangover breakfast ever. I love the idea of doing a fatty. Awesome.


When I was working on the big island I either had loco moco or saimen for breakfast everyday at Kamuela Deli in Wainea!! Great way to start the day!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smoking B said:


> Nice fatty Case!  I like the plated pic


Thanks Jeremy! I really finished off nice with Habanero Fire water!!!


----------



## smoothsmoker

Man that looks sooooo good! My mouth is watering! Good job. I'm going to have to try that in the near future!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Thanks everyone! I will do this one again. I may leave the potatoes out the next one (they are usually a substitution for the rice). The rest was spot on for the Loco Moco!!! I should mention that I was running the Mini-WSM at 325* for the entire smoke, I was running behind and I was worried that bacon wouldn't crisp up. Bacon turned out spot on! I used apple and hickory, wish I had some cherry, that'd be good!


----------



## nwohiosmoke

This makes me want to make a fatty right now!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Its really good, the last of the leftovers will be tonight's dinner!


----------



## linguica

Loco Moco on steroids!!! Loco Smoco!!!  I don't know why i did not see this until now.  The first shot shows eggs over rice and gravy....nothing special....then I moved down to the rest of the pictures......That looks soo crazy. Breakfast or dinner that would be one fine meal. Almost looks like it might illegal in some states.

There is a fast food chain here that sell that style of food, Jolli Bee. None of their offerings can hold a candle to what you made.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Linguica said:


> Loco Moco on steroids!!! Loco Smoco!!!  I don't know why i did not see this until now.  The first shot shows eggs over rice and gravy....nothing special....then I moved down to the rest of the pictures......That looks soo crazy. Breakfast or dinner that would be one fine meal. Almost looks like it might illegal in some states.


I think if I had used my smoked bacon and my yet to be made Linguica, it would be outlawed, but that's the way I roll, fatties that is! Loco Moco sounds like a terrible thing, but even my Fiancee, who was a non-meat eater for 14 years tried a bite of mine when we were in Kauai. She ordered her own the next time we went! Still can't get her to try pork (Which means more for me) However I did see her sneak yet another piece of bacon the other day... They say the road to recovery is admitting you have a problem and a day to day thing...


----------



## linguica

I think if I had used my smoked bacon and my yet to be made Linguica, it would be outlawed, but that's the way I roll, fatties that is! Loco Moco sounds like a terrible thing, but even my Fiancee, who was a non-meat eater for 14 years tried a bite of mine when we were in Kauai. She ordered her own the next time we went! Still can't get her to try pork (Which means more for me) However I did see her sneak yet another piece of bacon the other day... They say the road to recovery is admitting you have a problem and a day to day thing...

I'll betcha dollars to dimes that if make your Loco Moco, measure the finished length with a ruler and put in the fridge on the top shelf. When you come back and measure it, you will find that it is shrinking one small slice at a time.  Recovery accomplished.


----------



## scootermagoo

SWEET BABY JESUS!!!!







That looks sooooooooooooo tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ScooterMagoo said:


> SWEET BABY JESUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks sooooooooooooo tasty!


I have to say it's a Great Loco Moco!!!


----------



## jarjarchef

Great looking fatty. I would have a hard time selling the fried edd to the family.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

jarjarchef said:


> Great looking fatty. I would have a hard time selling the fried edd to the family.



Thanks Jeremy! I have seen people order it with scrambled eggs. Unthinking hey make those people go sit out of site or in their car or take out only! That's one of my favorite things is the yolk and gravy with a bite of rice and burger, oh yeah!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Starving this morning and this would hit the spot!!!!!!


----------



## tanuki

That looks delicious!  Going on my "MUST TRY" list.  Both the fattie AND the traditional!

Tanuki


----------



## billyj571

WOW AWESOME


----------



## dirtsailor2003

billyj571 said:


> WOW AWESOME   :drool:



Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Tanuki said:


> That looks delicious!  Going on my "MUST TRY" list.  Both the fattie AND the traditional!
> 
> 
> 
> Tanuki



Thank you! It's great!


----------



## welshrarebit

I know I've seen this thread before but somehow I see I didn't reply and even more amazing that I didn't give you...

Points!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> I know I've seen this thread before but somehow I see I didn't reply and even more amazing that I didn't give you...
> 
> Points!



Thanks Woody! 

I almost made another one today. If I had a restaurant in Hawaii I'd serve this loco moco along with the traditional of course! 

Had LM at a joint on Kauai they were out of rice so they substituted mashed tater patties. The hey we're out of fire water too! I about cried!


----------



## welshrarebit

Here's a pic of the loco moco I had today for lunch...

Gras fed local burger pattie, Portuguese sausage,  kim chee fried rice, tempura egg and brown gravy! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> Here's a pic of the loco moco I had today for lunch...
> 
> Gras fed local burger pattie, Portuguese sausage, kim chee fried rice, tempura egg and brown gravy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man somehow I missed this! Thats a crazy good looking Loco Moco! Tempura fried egg, are you Loco!


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x

Im planning on trying to smoke a stuffed fatty like that. Pretty much exact same. Ground beef wrapped in bacon, stuffed with sausage, and instead of potatoes i was going to do rice. Should i cook the rice at all before stuffing it? And what smoker temp and how long? And to what IT temp?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

x0xsaywhutx0x said:


> Im planning on trying to smoke a stuffed fatty like that. Pretty much exact same. Ground beef wrapped in bacon, stuffed with sausage, and instead of potatoes i was going to do rice. Should i cook the rice at all before stuffing it? And what smoker temp and how long? And to what IT temp?


Yes cook the rice first.

For fattys  Ilike to run the smoker around 265°. You need to take the fatty to an IT of 156°. As far as time it depends on when you get the right IT. I'd plan on 2 hours give or take 30 minutes.


----------



## chef willie

yum......I missed this to....love me some loco moco....something about all those flavors topped with gravy makes me swoon...LOL.....good job


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef Willie said:


> yum......I missed this to....love me some loco moco....something about all those flavors topped with gravy makes me swoon...LOL.....good job


Thanks Willie! I haven't made Loco Moco in a while. The wife is going out of town this weekend with her girlfriends so I may have to make me another Loco Moco fatty but this time with my homemade linguica!


----------



## driedstick

Hey DS were you trying to mis guide me on my way thru?? I don't remember you mentioning this place. LOL You gave me more than enough places to try THANK YOU Is this still up and going in Depot Bay?? 

 this post sure looks yummy 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

driedstick said:


> Hey DS were you trying to mis guide me on my way thru?? I don't remember you mentioning this place. LOL You gave me more than enough places to try THANK YOU Is this still up and going in Depot Bay??
> 
> this post sure looks yummy
> 
> DS


Unfortunately they are no longer in business! They reopened a few years ago in Lincoln City but just closed recently. It is my understanding though that this place in Lincoln city has Loco Moco and a good bloody mary,

http://macadangdangsreefsidebarandgrill.com/


----------



## driedstick

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Unfortunately they are no longer in business! They reopened a few years ago in Lincoln City but just closed recently. It is my understanding though that this place in Lincoln city has Loco Moco and a good bloody mary,
> 
> http://macadangdangsreefsidebarandgrill.com/


I'll giver her a shot when I get there - Thanks Man!!!

DS


----------

